# Found this one on our log yard



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Don’t know what kind of wood this is, I found it on our log yard where it was pushed up in a pile of bark and dirt about to be hauled off it still had most of the bark on it and almost dry I removed the back and the wood done took on different colors I used pure tung oil for the finish.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Youv'e got an eye for this.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do not recognize it either Randy. Nice shape to it. Good find.


----------



## Deltaboy84 (Jul 10, 2018)

Very Nice!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I don't know how I missed this one until now. Good looking stick Randy. I like the weathered look it has.


----------

